# I love being an FA



## mathfa (Sep 30, 2019)

My girlfriend is big, 5'6" and about 195 when I met her and maybe 210 now. And she's always hated her body, and hated that she looks the ways she does. She even struggled with bulimia as a result of her first boyfriend (who was a horrible human being). She's got depression, and sometimes it's really hard to listen to how hard she is on herself.

But like, over the years we've been together, I've watched her become more confident in who she is. From going from someone who was afraid I would never want to have sex with her, to literally video calling me while she takes a shower, she's just become incredibly confident around me.

And like, I know that deep down, she probably still isn't happy with how she looks. And that's okay. I never expected to be some magical cure that would fix all her self-confidence issues. But, if my having this preference has given her even the slightest bit of confidence, if its made her life just slightly happier, then I can't begin to describe how happy I am that I was born this way. 

What prompted me to write this was a few days ago, I was talking about one of my math classes (i'm a math nerd sorry), and how the professor was saying he liked drawing curves on the board. She stopped me and said "I know _you _like curves", then sent me a naughty picture she had been saving. 

Like, the fact that somehow, I've been able to help her in this way is mind-boggling. And maybe that doesn't happen if I wasn't born an FA. Who knows? But like, this was always a preference I used to be ashamed of. But now, like, I've seen how much good it can do for someone, just to be loved in that way. 

Sorry, just some random thoughts. I love my girlfriend. Peace, goodnight


----------



## extra_m13 (Oct 4, 2019)

i think i can relate in a way to what you are saying. in my case, and i will share something... for the sake of it. my wife has gained about 30kg since we married 6 years ago. needless to say i am very happy with the gain, it has been not intentional and in fact she complains about it very often and it has her on an emotional rollercoaster, but... thank god i am an fa because otherwise i wouldn't so happy i think


----------



## Broseph (Oct 6, 2019)

Similar experience here. My gf is a little chubby—maybe 180ish at 5’6“, having recently put on a few pounds unintentionally. Goes without saying that her gain makes my heart sing. She doesn’t seem to love that she has gained, but is quicker to throw away jeans that don’t fit than to start exercising or anything. Anyway, we were talking yesterday about her weight and she is still pleasantly surprised that I’m an FA. Like many girls I’ve known, she has learned that society expects her to be skinny. She’s known for at least 2 years that I’m into fat girls, but when I finally got up the courage to ask her if she’d be willing to gain, she was happy that I asked—that she knows she doesn’t have to worry about being slim for me. She told one of her exercise-obsessed friends what I asked her and apparently it helped this friend of hers who thought she would never find a partner if she didn’t lose weight.

I didn’t choose to be an FA, was never given a box to tic. But I think you’re right that when we own our FAness and are willing to show it, that can be really positive for others. I love being an FA. Thanks for the post


----------



## Ssbbwlver (May 12, 2020)

I have had the pleasure of recalibrateing my ex-girlfriend of four years. She came off very confident but would cower in the bedroom. When I would look at her uncertain eyes, I would confidently giggle and grab a hand full of whatever "excess body" I was feelin' at the time and finish. She grew more and more confident as the months passed. 
I truly created a confident monster.


----------



## extra_m13 (Jul 23, 2020)

if i were not an FA... and would want my lady to lose weight all the time and to visit the gym and to be fit i would have a hard time enjoying her belly and cellulite filled thighs or watching her eat burger and then dessert even do she clearly states that she is more than full. so hot for an FA.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 24, 2020)

Ssbbwlver said:


> I have had the pleasure of recalibrateing my ex-girlfriend of four years. She came off very confident but would cower in the bedroom. When I would look at her uncertain eyes, I would confidently giggle and grab a hand full of whatever "excess body" I was feelin' at the time and finish. She grew more and more confident as the months passed.
> I truly created a confident monster.



"Recalibrating" .


----------



## svenm2112 (Jul 25, 2020)

Am I proud to be a fa sometimes I have my good days and sometimes I have my bad. I don't have a girlfriend I'm not even married. I've been married twice and I've been divorced twice. Thanks to all outside interference. That wouldn't let me be me. When I came out as an fa when I was 16 years old there was no sources. To talk to. I was put down by a religious mother. Oh you want to do this you want to do that it is not of the way of the Lord. Overweight people should lose weight. And when I was 18. I couldn't tell anybody that I like fat women because I was afraid being made fun of. I didn't have a problem for the day I didn't have a high school sweetheart no fat girls in my school. By that time I learned how to isolate myself real well. I come home everyday. After the VCR recorded the talk shows. Just to find the SSBBW. I know you got jealous of these guys who could pick up these women but I couldn't. Because of my shyness. And being afraid. Of Being rejected. I wish the internet had came out in 1987 when I was 20 years old okay. Then I wouldn't be so lonely. Back then. I had my first child when I was 31. And she was a BBW but we divorced. When my daughter was 7 years old. The second one didn't last a very long maybe six years. An outside interference destroyed that too. And kind of the way I like. I'm like Sherman klump. I'm not a big man I'm just an average guy. Who likes BBW SSBBW but they don't like me. When I went to the BBW events it was like oh you're here. We don't want you will need you we don't care. And here I am trying to be a gentleman. And getting rejected. And I don't trust dating sites because they're a bunch of scam artist. I'm being myself at 53 instead of 23. I have more fun watching sports car racing I'm watching the BBWd still go Walk on by and not looking at me twice. There was one at Clark University in Worcester Massachusetts before I left Massachusetts. And I did come back and I'm still stuck here in Quincy. She said to me what are you some kind of psychopath. Are you weirdo I rather go out with a black man than you. And that really did me in. So I have a look but don't touch policy now. I wish you luck in getting yourself a girlfriend but for me it's too late I'm too old. I had too many operations on my body. And too many abcess. On my face my hands. That I do feel like I am the mole man. And I am being myself. Yeah I am proud to be dating. Asking out somebody. My shyness kicks in. And sometimes the pain from the past. Prevent me from asking out somebody. So I wish you luck because I'm not the guy who has all the luck. I don't even have the looks. To be honest with you periods like that rod Stewart some guys got all the luck and then the guy who doesn't


----------



## luckyfa (Apr 2, 2021)

Being a fat admirer is a feature about myself that I discovered as my then GF and later wife got fatter. Her weight gain was unintentional but sometimes it seemed that she was testing my limits given how fast she gained weight at times. If she had weighed 285 lbs when we first met, probably I would have deemed her „too fat“ for me. It was something we both had to grow into: It was easier for me though because she couldn‘t fathom that a boy/man would still love her even after having gained 30,40,50,100 and more pounds. As I said, maybe she was testing my limits.


----------

